# how to fix a crack in humidor??



## insanepyro36 (Jun 14, 2010)

I am new to this site, as far as posting goes, but i have been reading up on here for a while now. And I have gotten very useful information from just reading. Anyways I recently decided that I wanted to start a cigar collection so I looked into buying a humidor. I bought the cordoba 125-150 humidor with the three diamonds on the top. I am short on money, and I am just starting so I found one on craigslist and i bought it. I got it for $40. So I came home and as I examed it further I noticed that the bottom right corner has a slight split in it. And upon doing the flashlight test this was the only point at which any light escaped. Figures, get what you pay for right? I could post a picture if it would help describe the situation, but my question is should I just super glue it or something? What is the recommendation on how to fix this issue?


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Silicone comes to mind.


----------



## insanepyro36 (Jun 14, 2010)

ckay said:


> Silicone comes to mind.


and should i seal it from the inside or outside, or both?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Silicone won't do shit!

Since you offered Super Glue as a remedy, I am assuming that you know nothing about woodworking. Therefore, my best suggestion is to find a local cabinet maker and talk nice to him. Explain your problem and, if you do it right, he should only charge you 10-20 bucks to repair it.

The sooner you get to a break in a piece of wood, the better your chances for 100% recovery. The longer it's been split, well, you do the math.


----------



## insanepyro36 (Jun 14, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Silicone won't do shit!
> 
> Since you offered Super Glue as a remedy, I am assuming that you know nothing about woodworking. Therefore, my best suggestion is to find a local cabinet maker and talk nice to him. Explain your problem and, if you do it right, he should only charge you 10-20 bucks to repair it.
> 
> The sooner you get to a break in a piece of wood, the better your chances for 100% recovery. The longer it's been split, well, you do the math.


well its not really a crack or split in the wood, but at the corner where the two pieces of wood meet, it looks as if he might of droped it or something there is a small small chip and a hairline split at the corner between the two pieces and you are right i know nothing with woodworking im sorry if these are all newb questions


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

insanepyro36 said:


> well its not really a crack or split in the wood, but at the corner where the two pieces of wood meet, it looks as if he might of droped it or something there is a small small chip and a hairline split at the corner between the two pieces and you are right i know nothing with woodworking im sorry if these are all newb questions


Has the finish been compromised? Assuming that it's not a high-dollar piece, it will likely be some kind of synthetic, or laquer. If so, see my above advice.

Now that I think about it, I still think a local cabinet maker is your best option. Most are good guys and should take care of you.


----------



## insanepyro36 (Jun 14, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Has the finish been compromised? Assuming that it's not a high-dollar piece, it will likely be some kind of synthetic, or laquer. If so, see my above advice.
> 
> Now that I think about it, I still think a local cabinet maker is your best option. Most are good guys and should take care of you.


Yeah theres a chip in the finish about the size of a quarter of a penny, im not really sure how else to describe it the chip itself is small..and as compared to others it is not a high-dollar piece, about $85 from jr cigar.

I guess I could talk to my gf's father, he works in construction as a carpenter im sure he will know something, I just wanted to see if I could get a quick answer now, thanks again for all the help


----------



## centralharbor (May 20, 2010)

Post up on how you fix it, I'm curious how this would be solved. I don't have a humidor (just a cooler) but if I ever decide to get one, I'd want to know how to fix it.


----------



## Enlil (Jun 10, 2010)

+1 for find a professional woodworker (cabinet maker or such)

For the glue job I think you're describing it should be a fairly easy/straightforward repair, but it will require some (possibly quite large) clamps, and when you clamp it up you need to be aware of keeping everything all square and true so it will still open-close-seal correctly.


----------



## insanepyro36 (Jun 14, 2010)

i will deffinately post on how it gets fixed, and ill post some pictures up when i get home from work what it looks like now, and when it gets fixed, thanks for the helpful replies again


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I know this isn't a repair, but it looks like you could get a new one for $45 - $60 once the bidding is done.

Cigarbid.com Auctions - Lot 910919


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Put masking tape on either side of the split, use your finger to work some wood glue like titebond into the crack. clamp it some how until the excess glue squeezes out. Now wipe off any excess glue and remove the tape. leave it clamped for 24 hrs. Wood glue leaves on odor. Super glue stinks like hell. Good luck.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

insanepyro36 said:


> I am new to this site, as far as posting goes, but i have been reading up on here for a while now. And I have gotten very useful information from just reading. Anyways I recently decided that I wanted to start a cigar collection so I looked into buying a humidor. I bought the cordoba 125-150 humidor with the three diamonds on the top. I am short on money, and I am just starting so I found one on craigslist and i bought it. I got it for $40. So I came home and as I examed it further I noticed that the bottom right corner has a slight split in it. And upon doing the flashlight test this was the only point at which any light escaped. Figures, get what you pay for right? I could post a picture if it would help describe the situation, but my question is should I just super glue it or something? What is the recommendation on how to fix this issue?


Gorilla glue works best clamp it use glue sparingly its a lifetime repair.


----------



## Syner (Mar 7, 2010)

I agree with HumidorMinister. Use masking tape on either side. Work some glue into the crack with your finger, then use a slightly damp cloth (so little water that it's almost dry) to wipe the excess off.
Only use a wood glue though! No superglue!
I've found that Titebond III holds up very well to highly humid conditions.

You don't necessarily have to clamp it, but if you choose to do so, use ratchet straps. Check out my thread (Building a Humidor) for some pics of these.


----------



## insanepyro36 (Jun 14, 2010)

Syner said:


> I agree with HumidorMinister. Use masking tape on either side. Work some glue into the crack with your finger, then use a slightly damp cloth (so little water that it's almost dry) to wipe the excess off.
> Only use a wood glue though! No superglue!
> I've found that Titebond III holds up very well to highly humid conditions.
> 
> You don't necessarily have to clamp it, but if you choose to do so, use ratchet straps. Check out my thread (Building a Humidor) for some pics of these.


this is what we initially did (me and my soon to be father in law) but then he pointed out how the wood was just all warped you could see like lil bumps, and there were stains all inside which upon reading i learned is from improper seasoning. i guess he used the "wipe down the inside with a sponge" technique and used too much water. so as anal as i am i contacted the guy and he took it back and gave me my money back. so right now im shopping around for a new humidor. everyone is pretty friendly in here and i do appreciate all the help and advice.

i havent settled on anything yet, i was going to just buy the same humidor but brand new then decided not to cause upon reading some reviews some people said the cordoba had some seal issues. so as of right now im kinda leaning towards the tuscany, although its not that fantastic looking. any suggestions would be nice.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

insanepyro36 said:


> I am short on money


Congratulations, you just qualified as the ideal coolerdor candidate. eace:

Seriously. If I had to do it all over again, I'd be in a cooler, or wine fridge, instead of 5 humidors.


----------



## Syner (Mar 7, 2010)

insanepyro36 said:


> any suggestions would be nice.


What kind of styles do you like? Or when you think of the right humidor for you, what are things that you would like to have?


----------



## insanepyro36 (Jun 14, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Congratulations, you just qualified as the ideal coolerdor candidate. eace:
> 
> Seriously. If I had to do it all over again, I'd be in a cooler, or wine fridge, instead of 5 humidors.


this is most likely what i am going to do, ive been deciding about getting a coolerdor for a while now, and just wait til i can save up and buy a humidor that i like the best regardless of price..why do i want a humidor? i just love the way they look and i really would like a nice table top one to display someplace. where as the coolerdor is cheaper and will be able to hold more, they are just ugly and boring and most likely would want it hidden, who wants a cooler just chillin in the middle of their room lol

my main plan is get a coolerdor stock it, and buy the humidor of my choice and just keep my favorites or the ones im giong to smoke soon in there.


----------

